# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Итоги конкурса сценариев "Помним, верим, храним

## Рамоновна

*Дорогие коллеги! Закончилось голосование в конкурсе сценариев, посвященных Дню Победы.

Огромное спасибо всем, кто принял участие в конкурсе и в голосовании!*

*ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА*
с учетом исправления ошибок, допущенных голосовавшими
1 место- 17 голосов-*Литературно-музыкальная композиция «ИСПОВЕДЬ»*. Автор-Юлия. зав. отделом во Дворце культуры. (сценарист, режиссёр и ведущая),*/VLADDD152/*

1 место- 17 голосов-*Сценарий театрализованного концерта, посвященного Дню Победы «Любовь и Война»*. Автор- Егорова Ирина Викторовна, директор МУК "Централизованная клубная система", Воронежская область./*Рамоновна/*

2 место- 14 голосов- *Сценарий тетрализованного концерта "Мало Родину просто так любить, Надо Родину защищать".*. Автор- Юрий Скиба, директор ДК, Омская область /*Скибыч/*

3 место- 10 голосов- *Сценарий народного гулянья, посвященного Дню Победы.*. Автор- Рудова Ирина Валерьевна, режиссер городских массовых мероприятий, Новосибирская область. */Irenka-da/*

3 место- 10 голосов- *Победа деда – моя Победа!*. Автор-Арефьева Елена Павловна, художественный руководитель РДК, Республика Башкортостан */areshek/*

*Всех поздравляю с победой в конкурсе!!!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*От всей души поздравляю победителей!!!*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

* С праздником, друзья!*

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

Радует, что у нас в стране так много творческих, талантливых людей.Поздравляю с победой! :Ok:

----------


## КОЛОРИСТ

От всей души поздравляем победителей!!! Пока есть помнящие и неравнодушные, чтящие и уважающие прошлое, этот ВЕЛИКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК  ПОБЕДЫ, с уверенностью можно смотреть в будущее! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!! :Ok:

----------


## Гульнур

Поздравляю победителей с заслуженной Победой!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: Молодцы! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Натали_я

*Поздравляю всех!!! Вы молодцы!!! *

----------


## natascha-sam

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ПОБЕДОЙ, ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ!!!!* МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! РАДА ЗА ВАС!!
ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ И ВСЕГО САМОГО НАИЛУЧШЕГО!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## areshek

Спасибо! Рада, что знакомлюсь с талантливыми людьми. Рада быть полезной.

----------


## elenalogachova

areshek! Поздравляю свою землячку с победой!!! Молодчинка! Так держать!!! И пусть тётя Муза почаще навещает тебя!

----------


## Irenka-da

Большое спасибо всем, тем кто голосовал, тем кто интересовался, тем кто принял участие, тем кто задумал подобный конкурс, в общем всем неравнодушным. Дальнейших всем творческих находок и удачи!  :Aga:

----------


## SeregaKZ

Всем здравствуйте. Поздравляю победителей! 
Но Я давно не заходил на этот сайт и вижу, что к сожалению теряю большой поток информациии. Не подскажите где можно почитать эти сценарии.
Заранее Большое Спасибо!

----------


## жекочка

_ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ КОНКУРСА! МОЛОДЦЫ! ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!   
_
Чтоб богатела, расцветала
ЖИЛА родимая Земля.
Чтоб знать - Победа не пропала,
Отцы погибли не зазря! 
_ Светлана К._ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## мила 35

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ!!! УРА! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Разина Светлана

поздравляю победителей! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Поздравляю победителей с заслуженной победой! Огромное спасибо организаторам конкурса! Счастья  и творческих удач всем участникам  форума!

----------


## черенок ольга гавриловна

Поздравляю всех победителей. Спасибо что вы есть, дальнейших творческих успехов вам и всем форумчанам.

----------


## Скибыч

> Не подскажите где можно почитать эти сценарии.
> Заранее Большое Спасибо!


Всего лишь один шаг назад (выход в БЕСЕДКУ) и один шаг вперед -тема от *РАМОНОВНА* : Сценарии конкурса "Помним, верим, храним!"

----------


## Лидия Федосеева

Рада за победителей конкурса, молодцы! Материал с форума использовала в подготовке праздника, здорово, а главное, вовремя! Спасибо вам огромное!

----------


## Elena_privat

Поздравляю победителей, молодцы! В следующий раз обязуюсь тоже принимать участие!

----------


## Коше4ка

Победителям - Ура!!! Ура!!! Ура!!!

----------


## Айсидора

СПАСИБО Всем участникам конкурса, а победителям дальнейших успехов!!!! МОЛОДЦЫ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## 1948

[IMG]http://*********ru/1124972.gif[/IMG] Так держать!!!!

----------


## livni

_ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ! СПАСИБО ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО И ДАЛЬНЕЙШИХ ВАМ УСПЕХОВ!!!_  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Поздравляю победителей и всех, кто принял участие в конкурсе!!!*
Юля и Ира, пришлите свои адреса мне в личку для получения ваших призов. Может сами за ними приедете? :wink:

----------

